# Solved: Excel Macros not working in Excel for Mac 2011



## 2009Tenor (Jan 16, 2012)

I have a simple macro button that is supposed to let me insert a photo in an excel sheet in an excel file created in windows that I am running on an iMac in Office for Mac 2011, but the macro doesn't work.

The tabs have a padlock icon on them, but the worksheets are not protected to the extent that we can't enter data in them

The software advertised that "Macros are Back", but they are not working as I try to run the excel sheets on my Mac.

Any ideas why not?

Thanks.


----------

